
The Independent to cease as print edition - mrzool
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-35561145
======
gilgongo
Hardly unexpected, but sad none the less. Interesting how they wonder whether
a pure online edition will be able to support the same number of journalists.
Were it not for the assumption that online ad revenues are busting in the same
way as print sales, the platform should have no relevance to that. What a time
to be ad funded as iOS9 comes out, for example...

